# Anyone from KC Missouri or been to Mayo for test??



## JME (Mar 20, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone was from Kansas City and had gone to Dr.Mark Allen's group at St Lukes Hospital and what he was like and what test did he do?? I have they think?? After 1 colonoscopy/EGD and I flex sig that I have IBS and no medication can really control it. My doctor is sending me to them and then maybe on to Mayo?? Anyone been to Mayo for IBS??


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

I've been to Mayo Clinic, Rochester. Had been there several times for my family. Ended up "going thru" the gastro dept at Mayo in 1976. Supposedly I had spastic colon. WONDERFUL place, Mayo Clinic. It only took them 1 1/2 days to tell me I had a mild case of Crohn's disease.Rochester, MN "grew" around Mayo. The town for years was geared to Mayo. The clinic is in the heart of town. There are motels and rooming houses w/in easy walking distance of Mayo - like 2-3 blocks - at very reasonable prices, dozens of very reasonably priced restaurants within 2-3 blocks, inexpensive public transportation that gets you to the clinic on time if you stay further away from the clinic. The people in Rocheser and at Mayo are just great, friendly, helpful, considerate. I can't say enough good about our experiences at Mayo.I will say that my recent visit to the gastro dept in 1999 was somewhat less than what I have come to expect from Mayo. I'm not sure if it was that particular doctor or if even Mayo has been "contaminated" by the current climate in medicine. I tend to think it was that particular doctor because the rest of my experience in 1999 and the other people I encountered were as wonderful as ever. I will say that the upper GI series was a most interesting and impressive experience! The easiest quickest small bowel follow thru I've encountered and NO problems passing the barium afterwards. I'm not sure what differences they utilize but a small bowel follow thru in 2001 done locally was the same old, same old.Shopping for groceries in Rochester was an experience. I have NEVER seen such a marvelous choice of beautiful fresh vegetables that far north. There is NO PLACE in our area that has a fresh produce selection like that for quality or variety.Mayo HAS to be the EPITOME of efficiency as well! Doc sees you this morning, decides what tests he wants you to have - and you start tests that afternoon, often are done the same day or next day and if surgery is required you can be having surgery the third day. But NEVER at the expense of your well being. Yes, you are part of a production line so to speak but you are never allowed to feel that way. You are always an individual and respected and treated as such. I've been to University of Michigan Medical Center and to Cleveland Clinic and they can NOT even begin to compare to Mayo - especially not in efficiency, scheduling or convenience and cost of living to stay in the area. Mayo Clinic is what medicine SHOULD be.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

I had my Crohn's small bowel resection bypass at Mayo in 1978. I flew in on an emergency admission for complete obstruction. And I was alone. It was the EASIEST surgery I've ever had!! Full open abdominal surgery but easier than my "smiley" tubal ligation! The surgeon called my husband at home before surgery to explain things, called him again immediately after surgery and the two days following surgery to keep him informed.You bet I am a Mayo fan!!!


----------

